# Greetings from an odd Idaho Girl



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, this is my official "Hi, I'm new" post plus mini biography. I've lurked around a bit and made a few posts, but here it is.

I'm Kate, a sixteen-year-old from Idaho, although I was born in Oklahoma and have lived in Wisconsin and Indonesia for a while. (I know, weird combination :roll: )
I have loved animals since I was little, especially the fuzzy ones like cats and dogs. When I was four, we got a dog who was with us till last September when she died. Now I have Cricket, my sweet but insane kitten. She is such a blast.  
My other interests include music (especially Celtic or Christian), reading, tv, scrapbooking, cardmaking, and tae-kwan-do (hope I spelled it right). I'm also working on getting in shape right now, but that is NOT a hobby. (I swear, my genes are against me) Ok, I know you're getting bored.  I'll stop. 

Anyway, it's nice to meet you all, and I hope to get to know you better as time goes by. This seems to be a really nice forum.

God Bless, Kate


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Kate!! I was not a bit bored reading your intro  You've lived in quite a variety of places. That's pretty cool 8) 

I saw Cricket's pic in Breeding and I think she is the cutest cat! Her markings and her little brown nose are just adorable


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks! I've always thought Cricket was adorable, but then again, I'm biased. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, your cat is cute


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Kate! Enjoyed reading your intro and saw the cute kitty pictures


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I've been enjoying your posts, Gypsy Girl. I'm glad you've joined us!


----------

